# "Fouled Idled Circuit"on R-Tek



## jmick (Feb 7, 2017)

One of the solutions under troubleshooting in the manual to resolve engine surges is to clean the "fouled idle circuit"? Does anyone know what this entails? I can't find an answer anywhere and I have tried every other possible cause. Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Dont have an R-Tek myself. Is it a plastic carb?
If so, this may help.
Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton/Toro/Lawn-Boy 2-Cycle Plastic Carburetor
If it's some other carb take a look here.
Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety


----------

